# Best way to exchange into DVC? RCI points or Wyndham Points or weeks?



## Patriot's Place Mom (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi all,

I've been able to find some of this information in the TUGBBS forums, but I'm still confused a little.  I have owned weeks for 20 plus years.  I understand all about weeks, how to exchange, TPUs, all that.  My parents own multiple timeshares.  They have  RCI points, Wyndham points, Marriott points...I am very confused by all their points.  

I shared with my mom that we want to trade into DVC for my daughter's graduation the first week of June.  If we use weeks it will suck up all our TPUs, leaving us with no extra vacation time and be very expensive.  She offered to book it for us using her points (she has more than she can use herself) as a graduation gift for my daughter.

Which method of exchanging for DVC would be best: RCI points, Wyndham points or weeks?

I found this info about Wyndham points:
Currently, with Wyndham, exchanging into any 1BR that's available in RCI, you would need 74K/95K/121K/143K Wyndham points (K=1,000) depending on the season. Oddly, a studio exchange costs the same as a 1BR exchange. Prime DVC weeks, when available, tend to be 121K or 143K, of course. Looking ahead to an expanding family or the possible desire to bring relatives or friends, a 2BR RCI exchange is 109K/140K/184K/224K Wyndham points. Remember to add the exchange fee to your cost figures. If you wanted enough Wyndham points to reserve at Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort directly (no exchange fees), you'd want to have 166K for a prime 1BR weeks or 224K for a prime 2BR week. Wyndham reservations at Bonnet creek in April (weeks 15-19) and November (even Thanksgiving week) are a real bargain at 84K for 1BR or 112K for 2BR. So, given that you anticipate Disney vacations in the future, if you opt to buy Wyndham points, I'd suggest that you look for a cheap (or "free") resale for 224K or more at a home resort with low per-point maint fees."
Also, is there currently any DVC available for June using Wyndham points?

Weeks: I know DVC TPUs have been all over the place.  I think in June 2012 they were 39 for a studio and 43 for a 1 bedroom.  Is this correct?  Any guesses on what the TPUs might be for June 2013?

I don't know much about RCI points.

Which would you use to exchange for DVC?


----------



## bshmerlie (Aug 10, 2012)

I use RCI points and have booked a couple of DVC trips over the last couple of years.  But I was looking for a one bedroom off season.....you're looking for a two bedroom in June.  Thats gonna be a tough one.  They deposit them six months out so start looking at the end of December for your first of June time frame.  You could also set up an on going search on the weeks side.  Be as flexible as possible on which DVC you take as that will at least give you more options.


----------



## Patriot's Place Mom (Aug 10, 2012)

Actaully, I only want a 1 bedroom or a studio.  Don't need a two bedroom...thank goodness b/c I know they are really hard to come by!

I am really wondering if RCI points or Wyndham points has more DVC inventory that weeks and if using RCI points or Wyndham points would be less "expensive" than using RCI weeks.  It would actually be better for me to rent DVC points than to book DVC using my weeks at 43 TPUs.  Is exchanging with either kind of points a better deal?


----------



## learnalot (Aug 11, 2012)

Patriot's Place Mom said:


> Actaully, I only want a 1 bedroom or a studio.  Don't need a two bedroom...thank goodness b/c I know they are really hard to come by!
> 
> I am really wondering if RCI points or Wyndham points has more DVC inventory that weeks and if using RCI points or Wyndham points would be less "expensive" than using RCI weeks.  It would actually be better for me to rent DVC points than to book DVC using my weeks at 43 TPUs.  Is exchanging with either kind of points a better deal?



I know this seems counterintuitive, but Wyndham points accounts have always been affiliated with the Weeks side of RCI.  However, they also have the advantage of being able to access the RCI points inventory if the account has Plus Partners (component of developer purchase or available add-on to resale contract for $2495.  So if Plus Partners is on the account, Wyndham points in RCI can pull from both the Weeks side and the Points side.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 11, 2012)

In general, "high TPU" exchanges are better values with Wyndham points for most people with "average" $/TPU and $/K costs, respectively.  DVC is usually in that category---particularly so, because in Wyndham points currency, DVC is averaged along with everything else in Orlando, and so is often less expensive than most other areas given Orlando's relatively good supply overall.

Also, the TPU and Wyndham points costs tend to fluctuate over time.  For example, right now DVC TPUs are a little bit lower than the 43 for a 1BR that you are quoting.  Likewise, Orlando is sometimes "on sale" compared to the Wyndham crossover charts you mention.  Finally, I noticed just the other day that Wyndham through RCI now values studios and 1BRs differently for at least one area I was looking at.

I will post a thread down in the Sightings board that details some of this.  If I recall correctly, you will need to be a TUG Member and register your tugbbs account appropriately to see those posts.  But, they will be very helpful.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Aug 11, 2012)

I have always seen more availability on the points side.  There have been times when points has units, but weeks has none.  I am not sure why.


----------



## bnoble (Aug 11, 2012)

In part, I suspect this is due to the fact that Weeks supports ongoing searches, but Points does not.  It probably does not hurt that the Weeks web interface, until very recently, was a lot more functional.


----------



## Patriot's Place Mom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone...this is exactly the kind of information I was looking for.  I am a Tug member with a paid subscription.  I just can't figure out how to link my user name on this forum with my Tug account.  I guess I need to do that so I can see the sightings board!

ETA: And wouldn't you know it...I still can't figure out how to do it.  I logged in to TUG (subscription paid thru 3/13), then clicked BBS, but it still shows me as a guest and won't show me the sighting board.  I used my email address as my TUB log on and Patriot's Place Mom here...maybe that's the problem?

ETA: Ha!!! Just figured it out!


----------



## mdurette (Aug 12, 2012)

Patriot's Place Mom said:


> Actaully, I only want a 1 bedroom or a studio.  Don't need a two bedroom...thank goodness b/c I know they are really hard to come by!
> 
> I am really wondering if RCI points or Wyndham points has more DVC inventory that weeks and if using RCI points or Wyndham points would be less "expensive" than using RCI weeks.  It would actually be better for me to rent DVC points than to book DVC using my weeks at 43 TPUs.  Is exchanging with either kind of points a better deal?



Why not put in an OGS with your weeks and then search with the points account.  If you end up getting one with the weeks and wipe out your account maybe mom would use her points for your other vacation!


----------



## bnoble (Aug 12, 2012)

You can place an ongoing search against Weeks inventory with Wyndham points, but you must deposit them first.


----------



## Patriot's Place Mom (Aug 12, 2012)

OP here.  My mother has one of those Wyndham vacation guides who does all her trades for her...a perk of Wyndham VIP Gold or Platinum or whatever it's called.  I wonder if he can do RCI DVC trades for her with her Wyndham points as well?

I could try to trade my weeks for DVC and use my mom's points for our other vacations, except for two things:  My mom wants to give the Disney condo to my daughter as a graduation gift and I don't have enough TPUs until I pay my 2013 maintenance fee and deposit my 2013 weeks this December.  I'm afraid I might miss the bulk DVC deposit for June 1st.  I have tried a couple times before, without success, to pay my MF early. You'd think my timeshare association would love to be paid early, wouldn't you!

Thanks everyone for the info!


----------



## Patriot's Place Mom (Aug 12, 2012)

sorry - double post!


----------



## bnoble (Aug 12, 2012)

PP Mom: which week, exactly, are you looking for?  Let me know, and I will post a follow up down in the Sightings Board.


----------



## Patriot's Place Mom (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks bnoble!  I am looking for the first week of June 2013.  I prefer Saturday to Saturday (6/1 - 6/8) but Sunday to Sunday (6/2 - 6/9) would work too.

Top two choices are AKL and Beach Club but location is flexible.  A studio or 1 bedroom both work.


----------

